# GAPS diet, Speech Delay, & Possible Autism



## ShelbyLC

Forgive me if this gets long.

My twins were preemies, and the local hospital where they were born schedules all preemies for 3 years of routine developmental checks (every 6 months). A few days ago, they had one of their routine appointments (they are now 22 months/19 corrected), and we were told that:

Tegan's receptive speech is rated at 4 months old, her expressive speech is rated at 10 months, and she is showing signs of Autism. And,

Britton's receptive speech is rated at 10 months and her expressive speech is rated at 14 months.

We were also told that they are a bit behind in their motor skills as well, but I think that's BS because they only say that because my girls can't walk up stairs (they've never been exposed to them) and because they wouldn't stand on one foot on command. But anyway.

Tegan's Autism assessment is in December. They are testing Britton as well, because she is showing a few signs, but they really think she may just be copying things she's seeing Tegan do. We also are waiting to hear back from the local Early Intervention program to start speech therapy.

In the meantime, I have spoken to doctor who has recommended that I start Tegan on the GAPS diet to help with the possible Autism, among other things. I'm hoping someone here is familiar with the GAPS diet and can help me on our journey. I've ordered the GAPS book and hope to start Tegan (and Britton, for good measure) on the diet as soon as I can.


----------



## alibaba24

what are the signs of Autism?

I have never heard of the gaps diet i will read up

hope someone can give you more answers x


----------



## ShelbyLC

alibaba24 said:


> what are the signs of Autism?
> 
> I have never heard of the gaps diet i will read up
> 
> hope someone can give you more answers x

In Tegan, the signs are: hand flapping (when she's excited), rocking back and forth obsessively (which may just be fun for her), she won't make eye contact with strangers (but she will with immediate family members), she doesn't point or wave (but she does clap), she rarely responds to her name even though her hearing is fine. She also has a fear of the bathtub and the sound of running water (she's never had an accident in or around water, and she will happily play in puddles or baby pools outside). She doesn't eat much and it's very difficult to get her to try new foods.

Also, I don't know what "normal" almost-two year olds are like with strangers, but she seems to have no fear or hesitation and will walk right up to a person she doesn't know and interact with them (but without eye contact, usually). Britton is like this, too, though.

Like I said, I don't know if all of those are Autism-related. Those are just the things that seem a bit "off" to me. I really don't know if this is Autism or if she just has this kind of personality. 

Both of my girls did start out developing normally. When they recieved their 12 month vaccines, though, they regressed. They each had 2 words (Mama and Dada) at that point, but lost them. They also ate really well before that. We stopped vaccines after that, and it has now been 10 months since those last vaccines, and they are finally starting to get better, slowly. Tegan has started eating a little better in the past 2-4 weeks and has also picked up two new words in the last 2 weeks.

Apparently, the GAPS diet is supposed to help your body heal and detoxify. Toxins from vaccines, processed foods, medications and other chemicals mess with the gut and that, in turn, messes with the brain. So supposedly if you "reset" your gut, you can heal your brain.


----------



## alibaba24

ShelbyLC said:


> alibaba24 said:
> 
> 
> what are the signs of Autism?
> 
> I have never heard of the gaps diet i will read up
> 
> hope someone can give you more answers x
> 
> In Tegan, the signs are: hand flapping (when she's excited), rocking back and forth obsessively (which may just be fun for her), she won't make eye contact with strangers (but she will with immediate family members), she doesn't point or wave (but she does clap), she rarely responds to her name even though her hearing is fine. She also has a fear of the bathtub and the sound of running water (she's never had an accident in or around water, and she will happily play in puddles or baby pools outside). She doesn't eat much and it's very difficult to get her to try new foods.
> 
> Also, I don't know what "normal" almost-two year olds are like with strangers, but she seems to have no fear or hesitation and will walk right up to a person she doesn't know and interact with them (but without eye contact, usually). Britton is like this, too, though.
> 
> Like I said, I don't know if all of those are Autism-related. Those are just the things that seem a bit "off" to me. I really don't know if this is Autism or if she just has this kind of personality.
> 
> Both of my girls did start out developing normally. When they recieved their 12 month vaccines, though, they regressed. They each had 2 words (Mama and Dada) at that point, but lost them. They also ate really well before that. We stopped vaccines after that, and it has now been 10 months since those last vaccines, and they are finally starting to get better, slowly. Tegan has started eating a little better in the past 2-4 weeks and has also picked up two new words in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Apparently, the GAPS diet is supposed to help your body heal and detoxify. Toxins from vaccines, processed foods, medications and other chemicals mess with the gut and that, in turn, messes with the brain. So supposedly if you "reset" your gut, you can heal your brain.Click to expand...



My daughter also hand flaps when excited. I have also witnessed loads of "normal" kids hand flap too. 

do you think the vaccines affected them? I have a 9 month old daughter and it really scares me to think of her vaccines? shes had her baby ones. My other daughter who is currently being assesed for Autism didnt seem to regress just wasnt developing as fast as her peers. 

they still seem so young to me to be making such judgement calls :wacko:


----------



## Thurinius

Please don't stop your vaccines. Studies have shown there is no link between them and autism. Measles, whooping cough etc can be deadly.


----------



## alibaba24

Thurinius said:


> Please don't stop your vaccines. Studies have shown there is no link between them and autism. Measles, whooping cough etc can be deadly.


there is so many parents determined there child regressed immediately after the vaccines. My older daughter has had all her vaccines with no apparent problems ( that i noticed anyway)

Its such a scary decision I know my baby will be due vaccines at the turn of the year


----------



## marie-louise

Ok I hate this vaccines debate! Research has shown there is no link between them and autism. Instead it is argued that signs generally become noticeable at this age and stage of communication development. Looking back I can remember thinking something wasn't quite right before M was 12 months and had the vaccines.measles etc can cause some awful lifelong injuries, and that has been proven.


----------



## ShelbyLC

I didn't ask for anyone's opinions on vaccines, thank you.


----------



## mummy2o

I have autism. My IQ is insanely high, I had all my vaccines and just had every day food, no organic stuff. I was walking by 10 months, potty trained at 18 months, although I had delayed speech, I was about 3 when I started talking properly (my uncle didn't talk until 4 and then it was a whole sentence and he's normal), and have dyslexia on top of it all. I do know my autism is genetic rather than a rare one off event. So in my opinion do what you think what is best for your child. If you believe GAPS is the way to go then go for it, some go for the gluten and diary free diet as some people believe that improves their children. Also I know a lot of people on the spectrum with a gluten intolerance.

As for the vaccine debate, children can just stall and delay regardless. I worked in a pre-school for a while and children not on the spectrum would just stop growing and some would regress for a while, then continue once they got over what it was bothering them. Some children who didn't get vaccinated stalled and got a diagnoses of autism, then others were fine. So my theory is do what you like, however be prepared that your child might get ill and worse case scenario die, although the odds in the UK are 1:5000 for measles, so good odds.

As for a recipe for GAPS it sounds very similar to the Dukan diet. Keep an eye on your children and make sure they are both going to the toilet regularly and no major changes happen as I know you can get constipation for both. As for a child friendly recipe try making some fish cakes. Get some salmon, put it in a blender to chop it up. Mix it with some eggs and season with salt and pepper.


----------



## Thurinius

ShelbyLC said:


> I didn't ask for anyone's opinions on vaccines, thank you.

I'm not here to upset anyone. Each to their own but I worry that autism is something doctors haven't found the definitive trigger for and that opens it up to all kinds of wild claims. As parents we naturally feel guilty asking is it our fault our child is not so called normal?
I don't want that feeling to be exploited.
The Wakefield study that started off the mmr hysteria involved 12 children.
A finnish study that found no link between vaccines and autism involved every child born in Finland from the mid 80s to the mid 90s.


----------



## alibaba24

Im sorry I wasnt trying to start a debate . thank you to the people who answered me re vaccines x


----------



## Vampire Mom

I was part of the Finnish study. It's so far the only reliable study.

We avoid dairy here, but that's it.


----------



## RachA

Sometimes it can be a difficult age to assess for autism. I know that my daughter did most of the things your lo does. I think the only thing she didn't do was rock backwards/forwards. She has been assessed and is not autistic. I also know other children who at 2 didn't go any of those things and have been assessed as autistic. So I don't really think there are any hard and fast rules but it's good that your lo is now being assessed just in case. 

Iro the vaccine thing-I personally wasn't happy with not getting mine but. However with DD and her development problems I chose to delay them until I though her body was able to cope with them-I think after her ones at 12/13 months all the rest were delayed by a year. It also gave me peace of mind because her development assessment was done before one of the vaccines so I know they hadn't affected her. Just something for you to consider. Just because you aren't doing them now doesn't mean you can't do them in the further when you feel your lo's are able to cope with them better. My Health Visitor supported me in my decision too.


----------



## Jencocoa

Shelby already stated she did not want vaccine opinions! For those that keep posting, perhaps find another forum for that, especially since you are (well meaning) posting misinformation (just to briefly address what was already saidthere are plenty of studies with a link if you do actual research, genetics and toxins [such as but not only vaccines] can and do cause autism in some kids-not all kids have great genetics and the ability to detox and oxidative stress, impaired methylation etc wreak havoc and contribute to symptoms known as autism), Wakefields study has been replicated 28 times; he was discredited to maintain status quo, measles mumps chicken pox flu whooping cough etc are not a scary death sentence but in most a completely recoverable illnesses and you have natural lifelong immunity (minus the flu) afterward, etc). 
Shelby, I am somewhat familiar with the GAPS diet. The GAPS diet eliminates dairy products and all sugars, is low in fruits and grains and includes broth made from fish and meat bones. We did not do GAPS, but it we did cut out gluten, casein, and soy, and of course toxinsdyes, preservatives, nitrates, etc. We are working on reducing sugar now due to Candida overgrowth. My son did a lot of healing with those changes, a lot. Speech and eye contact improved among many other things. Those are the big ones. My son was not hitting milestones and my mama gut knew something was off so we called in the state Early Intervention. They did a lot of testing and such, it is heart breaking to hear all of this. He was behind in every area and we started therapy in-home through the state (until age 3) for speech, occupational therapy, physical therapy, and developmental therapy. It all helped, but it was only one piece of the puzzle. They did not make an autism diagnosis at that time due to his age, but they hinted. When he was two, he was tested again. He fit the criteria for autism PDD-NOS) but he graduated from physical therapy and showed now cognitive delays. He was not talking, had sensory and social issues and such, but cognitively he was all there and that was amazing to hear! 
At two, we changed his diet and stopped gluten, dairy, and everything I mentioned above. Immediate changes. We then also started biomedical treatment, and thats when his recovery took off even more. We are trying to heal his gut (leaky gut causes the protein to enter the blood stream and cross the blood brain barrier, which causes some of the symptoms known as autism in part due to inflammation in gut and brain). A basic biomed starter program consists of diet change, fish oil (we use cod liver oil with vita min D), a STRONG multi-vitamin heavy on B vitamins, probiotic, and often digestive enzymes and zinc. After learning more about our sons specific needs, we layered in other thingsvitamins, minerals, natural things NOT medications. At being said, on occasion a child with gut/autism issues may do around of anti-biotic (and usually we try to avoid these but sometimes necessary) and yeast killer that is prescription strength (most have bad bacteria and yeast in the gut). Im not sure if your child is constipated, but if so definitively want to address that as it is key as well. 
My son is now 4. Even if your child has autism (and may not) every autistic child is different and recover is possible. We absolutely know recovery is possible and have seen it in other kids. He has come such a long way. He still stimms (dos the hand flapping, pacing, repetitive behaviors) and has social and sensory and speech issues, but he is so much improved. He is talking!!! He is getting better with speech every day. He looks us in the eye, laughs, smiles, interacts. He used to not let us touch him, now he loves hugs and snuggles. He is a beautiful, smart, amazing boy. 
As far as being too young to diagnosis, early intervention is key no matter what the diagnosis, so it is positive in that regard. It can be a very hard process to got through, no matter what label they slap on your child, remember it is just a label and does not define them. One thing I can say is it helps to get into a support group (even online support group) with others who are going through the same thing. Otherwise, it is very isolating and no one really understand unless they have lived it. I wish you the best of luck! My situation is not your situation, but this is my story. If you have any questions for me, please feel free to PM. 

*Mummy2owhat you are describing is NOT the autism of most kids today, the autism that has the rates at 1/50 for boys, has kids in physical pain with gut issues, skin issues, allergies, sensitivities. It is not what I am talking about and not what Shelby is facing. It is not Aspergers. Your situation is not like a non-verbal, non-potty-trained, aggressive, poop smearing severely autistic teen. My child is mild to moderate so even I cannot relate to severe autism, but just wanted to clarify I am not talking about anything similar to you.


----------



## mummy2o

Jencocoa said:


> *Mummy2owhat you are describing is NOT the autism of most kids today, the autism that has the rates at 1/50 for boys, has kids in physical pain with gut issues, skin issues, allergies, sensitivities. It is not what I am talking about and not what Shelby is facing. It is not Aspergers. Your situation is not like a non-verbal, non-potty-trained, aggressive, poop smearing severely autistic teen. My child is mild to moderate so even I cannot relate to severe autism, but just wanted to clarify I am not talking about anything similar to you.

Aspergers is part of Autism and I was describing myself. Autism affects girls and boys equally although most girls don't get diagnosed until teenagers as they somehow manage life normally before puberty. I am mainly sensitive to sound and hate balloons, fireworks, emergency services just to name a few. I can't stand floats at the swimming pool as that irritates my skin. I hardly get my hair cut as I hate how it feels and yanks my head. I am very sensitive to hot stuff and have cold showers and drink cold tea. I can work and socialise all day but at home I will switch off and just relax. You'll find that many people with autism will grow up and become better as they get older. I know a mother of a 18 year old who when he was 5 year old who wouldn't talk and was in nappies, he's now working for the police.

Shelbys children are 22months 19months going by their due date. So it is still pretty early to tell if it 1 or both twins will have autism, although signs are there. But as I said some normal children can do some autistic traits without being on the spectrum. My son does have severe autism though. He is 8 and goes to a special autistic school. None of the children are the same. They all have different personalities, all have different ticks. My son wasn't toilet trained until 2 years ago, and only just learnt how to pee standing up last month. He was non verbal until about 4 and even now his English isn't brilliant. He doesn't really have meltdowns unless given a choice and he is very placid most of the time so I'm grateful for that, but I do know that he might over come all his challenges as I can see a massive change in him after only attending his new school for a month.

Also for some inspiration on what a non verbal teen can do what this if you haven't already. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR5EX1V0z_U All children grow, some slower than others, but being on the spectrum isn't the end of the world. Most children will improve and you'll find the techniques which will work for your child.


----------



## Jencocoa

mummy2o said:


> Jencocoa said:
> 
> 
> *Mummy2owhat you are describing is NOT the autism of most kids today, the autism that has the rates at 1/50 for boys, has kids in physical pain with gut issues, skin issues, allergies, sensitivities. It is not what I am talking about and not what Shelby is facing. It is not Aspergers. Your situation is not like a non-verbal, non-potty-trained, aggressive, poop smearing severely autistic teen. My child is mild to moderate so even I cannot relate to severe autism, but just wanted to clarify I am not talking about anything similar to you.
> 
> Aspergers is part of Autism and I was describing myself. Autism affects girls and boys equally although most girls don't get diagnosed until teenagers as they somehow manage life normally before puberty. I am mainly sensitive to sound and hate balloons, fireworks, emergency services just to name a few. I can't stand floats at the swimming pool as that irritates my skin. I hardly get my hair cut as I hate how it feels and yanks my head. I am very sensitive to hot stuff and have cold showers and drink cold tea. I can work and socialise all day but at home I will switch off and just relax. You'll find that many people with autism will grow up and become better as they get older. I know a mother of a 18 year old who when he was 5 year old who wouldn't talk and was in nappies, he's now working for the police.
> 
> Shelbys children are 22months 19months going by their due date. So it is still pretty early to tell if it 1 or both twins will have autism, although signs are there. But as I said some normal children can do some autistic traits without being on the spectrum. My son does have severe autism though. He is 8 and goes to a special autistic school. None of the children are the same. They all have different personalities, all have different ticks. My son wasn't toilet trained until 2 years ago, and only just learnt how to pee standing up last month. He was non verbal until about 4 and even now his English isn't brilliant. He doesn't really have meltdowns unless given a choice and he is very placid most of the time so I'm grateful for that, but I do know that he might over come all his challenges as I can see a massive change in him after only attending his new school for a month.
> 
> Also for some inspiration on what a non verbal teen can do what this if you haven't already. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR5EX1V0z_U All children grow, some slower than others, but being on the spectrum isn't the end of the world. Most children will improve and you'll find the techniques which will work for your child.Click to expand...

I appreciate your words! I don't agree that boys and girls have it at the same right (girls are better detoxers and are often though not always affected less) but I do agree they tend to get diagnosed later in life. There are a growing number of people who believe Aspergers and autism should be labeled differently, and I am among them, but to each their own. When you get down to it, its all just labels for the same spectrum. You sound a lot like my nine year old daughter. She is not diagnosed with autism but sensory processing disorder (again just labels). She is bright and highly verbal and advanced but is bothered by just about everything you mentioned! I know she will be able to lead a good life though, and you are reaffirmed that to me, so thanks! Lovely video, and while there are some kids that cannot happen for, I do believe we must always believe anything is possible and encourage our NT kids just the same as our ASD kids! My son is 4 and not potty trained and minimally verbal, special autistic school here, too...but he is smart and growing every day and I hope he will have a great future too!


----------



## alibaba24

Jencocoa said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jencocoa said:
> 
> 
> *Mummy2owhat you are describing is NOT the autism of most kids today, the autism that has the rates at 1/50 for boys, has kids in physical pain with gut issues, skin issues, allergies, sensitivities. It is not what I am talking about and not what Shelby is facing. It is not Aspergers. Your situation is not like a non-verbal, non-potty-trained, aggressive, poop smearing severely autistic teen. My child is mild to moderate so even I cannot relate to severe autism, but just wanted to clarify I am not talking about anything similar to you.
> 
> Aspergers is part of Autism and I was describing myself. Autism affects girls and boys equally although most girls don't get diagnosed until teenagers as they somehow manage life normally before puberty. I am mainly sensitive to sound and hate balloons, fireworks, emergency services just to name a few. I can't stand floats at the swimming pool as that irritates my skin. I hardly get my hair cut as I hate how it feels and yanks my head. I am very sensitive to hot stuff and have cold showers and drink cold tea. I can work and socialise all day but at home I will switch off and just relax. You'll find that many people with autism will grow up and become better as they get older. I know a mother of a 18 year old who when he was 5 year old who wouldn't talk and was in nappies, he's now working for the police.
> 
> Shelbys children are 22months 19months going by their due date. So it is still pretty early to tell if it 1 or both twins will have autism, although signs are there. But as I said some normal children can do some autistic traits without being on the spectrum. My son does have severe autism though. He is 8 and goes to a special autistic school. None of the children are the same. They all have different personalities, all have different ticks. My son wasn't toilet trained until 2 years ago, and only just learnt how to pee standing up last month. He was non verbal until about 4 and even now his English isn't brilliant. He doesn't really have meltdowns unless given a choice and he is very placid most of the time so I'm grateful for that, but I do know that he might over come all his challenges as I can see a massive change in him after only attending his new school for a month.
> 
> Also for some inspiration on what a non verbal teen can do what this if you haven't already. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR5EX1V0z_U All children grow, some slower than others, but being on the spectrum isn't the end of the world. Most children will improve and you'll find the techniques which will work for your child.Click to expand...
> 
> I appreciate your words! I don't agree that boys and girls have it at the same right (girls are better detoxers and are often though not always affected less) but I do agree they tend to get diagnosed later in life. There are a growing number of people who believe Aspergers and autism should be labeled differently, and I am among them, but to each their own. When you get down to it, its all just labels for the same spectrum. You sound a lot like my nine year old daughter. She is not diagnosed with autism but sensory processing disorder (again just labels). She is bright and highly verbal and advanced but is bothered by just about everything you mentioned! I know she will be able to lead a good life though, and you are reaffirmed that to me, so thanks! Lovely video, and while there are some kids that cannot happen for, I do believe we must always believe anything is possible and encourage our NT kids just the same as our ASD kids! My son is 4 and not potty trained and minimally verbal, special autistic school here, too...but he is smart and growing every day and I hope he will have a great future too!Click to expand...

Children can be diagnosed with SPD without being on the spectrum? X


----------



## mummy2o

Jencocoa: Have you tried music therapy with your son? Some people believe teaching your child a musical instrument can improve the child, some also say horse riding is good for autistic children. My son has done both, but stopped piano lessons due to they were in school, but we will be starting them again after half term once he's settled as the piano teacher lives 10 doors down. He did go horse riding and loved that, until the pony he rode died and that was more or less that, as he didn't like the different ponies.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/health/how-fighting-cure-kids-autism-1731063

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-28683268


----------

